#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Εκπαίδευση, ανώτατη και ανώτερη

## CFAK

Μεταφορά του τμήματος που αφορά το ΤΕΕ και τα μέλη του από το θέμα ΑΥΤΟ.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

Ας καλοδεχτούμε και τους συναδέλφους των ΤΕΙ (σημείωση διαχειριστή: στο ΤΕΕ). Προσωπικά, δεν τους έχω σε ιδιαίτερη επαγγελματική εκτίμηση αλλά και τα πολυτεχνεία πλέον παράγουν πολύ χαμηλής ποιότητας "υλικό". Όλοι στην αρένα λοιπόν, οποιος υστερεί ας διαβάσει,ας ψαχτεί και αν μπορέσει ας τα καταφέρει.

----------


## CFAK

Η εκπαίδευση είναι το ζητημα ατομικό, η κατοχύρωση των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων είναι απαίτηση περιχαράκωσης και προστατευτισμού των ανάξιων.
(σημείωση διαχειριστή: Η συζήτηση για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα γίνεται ΕΔΩ).

----------

